# Goat lost her voice.



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Eric come running in and was saying "Pepsi can't cry... there is something wrong she cant cry." Now Pepsi is a boer nubian cross who when it comes to talking she takes after the nubian side. I noticed a few weeks ago she started to sound muffled, I just chalked it up to she was trying to talk with a mouth full of cud. Well today nothing comes out NOTHING. Any ideas what could be wrong with her? She has not been crying anymore then normal so I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Check for swollen lymph nodes. If they are fine, check her throat to see if it is swollen or discolored.

Nothing comes to my mind right offhand of what it could be (Never had a goat lose its voice before), but my hunch is some sort of throat infection.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes..it sounds like some kind of "cold" moving through her system. Just like when people loose their voice? Check her temp


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I checked all that out. Nothing looks out of the norm from what I can tell. No temp eating drinking normal, peeing, and pooping normal. I am totally at a loss in what it could be.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

SOme kind of weird virus I would suspect. I would "try" not to freak out since everything else is ok. Give it a couple of days. If anything...try to get her drink fluids


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was thinking maybe some warm honey water and see if she would drink it. It is so weird walking out the door and not hearing her scream "DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD".


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Must be something going around the herd because Pepsi, Monkey, BooBoo, Chime and Gogurt all either have no voice or a harsh sounding voice. Wondering if the storms last night could of made mold or something worse? So strange... no one seems to know and I have called all my goat friends.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~grinz~ No one can know everything, our heads would explode.

Was it a good, drenching rain, or just enough to kick up the dust? Maybe allergies?


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Heh CaliannG you crack me up. It was downpours. Like an hour or two of heavy rain. I guess this is one of them stand back and wait to see what happens. No one is off their feed all are acting normal just can't talk. I bet our neighbors like that.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Donna1982 said:


> Well today nothing comes out NOTHING. Any ideas what could be wrong with her? She has not been crying anymore then normal so I have no idea what it could be.


I have no idea. But I do know that there have been times I was thankful that a certain goat lost her voice. I would suggest you be thankful too. Quiet is a good thing at times, especially with a dramatic screamer who just won't stop calling.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Definite wait and see. A solid downpour should have settled any dust or spores for a while. Maybe you have some plant that wits for rain to release spores, pollen, whatever?

Or maybe Mumbo Jumbo, Great God of the Congo, has stolen their voices as a sacrifice?


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Maybe they snuck out and went to a concert during the storm and yelled so loud they lost their voices. My mother always used to wonder why I was so hoarse at church on Sundays 

My Nubians get allergies in the spring and fall and lose their voices sometimes. I hope its something that simple!

Kitty


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Haven't you heard the old saying, "don't look a gift horse in the mouth"? :hysterical:


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Haven't you heard the old saying, "don't look a gift horse in the mouth"? :hysterical:


Yall are to funny. I feel bad when they cry and nothing comes out. It has gone to the boys pen so i think its a cold of some sort.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Poor babies. Popsicles maybe? I love them when my throat hurts.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

andabigmac said:


> Poor babies. Popsicles maybe? I love them when my throat hurts.


Tried they won't eat them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Are they not eating? or just being persnickety about the popsicles??


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

They don't like popsicles. They are still fatty patties and totally normal. Just no voice, Monks voice is starting to come back.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Can I bring mine over to rub up against yours? Like a chicken pox party for kids? Please, I want mine to shut up for a day or two. Maybe my cockatoos could get it too...


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

My goodness the more and more I read the goat forum the more and more I think I don't want goats.:hand: They'd make me a nervous wreck.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

The only reason they make us a nervous wreck, txplowgirl, is that they are WAY too easy to love.


----------

